# So, what lube melts plastics and what doesn't?



## IV (Aug 24, 2010)

CRC clearly says on the back of the can:

"NOT FOR USE ON PLASTICS."

Yet we all use it...
on plastics.

Some say Jig-a-loo melts plastics yet it says it's safe for most plastics on the can. So... which lube is the one that melts cubes? Do either of these lubes melt cubes?

I'd just really like to hear someone say for certain that these lubes are cube safe, if either of them are.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 24, 2010)

People like to play telephone and aren't even sure what they say anymore. I don't know the answer as I have not been able to find CRC, but I haven't noticed any significant (or even minor) difference from using jigaloo. So if it does melt the plastic, it's such a small amount it's barely worth mentioning.


----------



## gundamslicer (Aug 24, 2010)

Those 2 melt temporary until they dry 
ones that melt cubes continually are petroleum products eg vaseline, WD 40
also Pam and cooking oil melt them but at a very slow pace


----------



## number1failure (Aug 24, 2010)

Everyone(including myself) uses CRC, and it works fine. So I'll just stick to it until told otherwise. It does say non-corrosive, but that might just be for other materials.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 24, 2010)

They both have been known to melt plastic. I can tell you from first hand experience that Jig-A-Loo will melt a Type B pretty bad (you can see the plastic just fall off in chunks). It is also known to "glue" your cube together if you spray it in and don't work it in enough. CRC is known to do the same thing.

Don't get me wrong, lay your pieces out and you can spray an even coat (just don't soak the pieces) on all the pieces and be fine. Or you can spray some in, work it in, and be fine.

I much prefer silicone oil though (shock oil or Lubix if you've followed that thread at all).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 24, 2010)

number1failure said:


> Everyone uses CRC.



People outside of the USA?


Anywho. Both CRC and Jig-A-Loo melts plastic temporarily to smooth out the plastic. Lubricants that do not melt plastic would be those like shock oil, lubix, and maru lube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> number1failure said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone uses CRC.
> ...



MYTH: lube that contains solvient (??spelling?) helps smooth out plastic surfaces if you work it in
FACT: It does not. On most parts the effect does not last long enough to break in all surfaces. It only molten spots for a longer time for you to wear in where you originally sprayed the lube on, and it does not necessarily smooth out the plastics, but rather deforms the surface of that particular place. 
And the worn-in surface, believe me or not, creats more friction than those originally glossy surfaces. That's why I recommend use only non-damaging lube like Maru oil or Dimthyl silicone fluids (things like lubix. Bulk packs have been used by Chinese cubers for a long time) on new cubes.


----------



## theace (Aug 24, 2010)

i don't know about either of these, but if you can get your hands on the silicone spray manufactured by cyclo, it's amazing. Doesn't really melt plastic. Over time, it dries into this greyish dusty looking layer that feels like talc. I was dumb enough to wipe it clean and had my cube return to it's former un-smooth self. Any one know what happened there? Imo, it was a thin layer of silicone that provided a form of dry lubrication. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 24, 2010)

theace said:


> i don't know about either of these, but if you can get your hands on the silicone spray manufactured by cyclo, it's amazing. Doesn't really melt plastic. Over time, it dries into this greyish dusty looking layer that feels like talc. I was dumb enough to wipe it clean and had my cube return to it's former un-smooth self. Any one know what happened there? Imo, it was a thin layer of silicone that provided a form of dry lubrication. Correct me if i'm wrong.



exactly.


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 24, 2010)

With my generic silicon toy spray, I spray a corner and edge directly without disassembly. Then I do finger tricks for 5 minutes straight. 

I know many of you disagree with this method, but it always works for me.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 24, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> With my generic silicon toy spray, I spray a corner and edge directly without disassembly. Then I do finger tricks for 5 minutes straight.
> 
> I know many of you disagree with this method, but it always works for me.



umm okay?

I'm not sure about silicone but jigaloo can defintely melt your plastic.


----------

